# Help with Costume to go with Funeral Home?



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

So I've decided to set our house up as an abandoned funeral home & private cemetary this year. Our neighbors(we live in a duplex) are decorating their house to look like Fangtasia, so I know they'll be vampires this year. But I'm stuck because I am not sure what to wear this year. I was thinking a lady from the 40s, as I already have the mourning hat, pencil skirt and vintage heels (from my Black Dahlia costume), but I don't know if it would be eerie enough. And I was also hoping to dress my son to match; he's 3 yrs old and not that big into hats. I also have the dillema that since it's only going to be me and little man, I will be taking him ToT'ing early around our street, so I'll need to be walking.

I was hoping since you all here are super creative, maybe someone has different ideas or anything I could do to dress up the costume I do have or ideas for my son's costume?

Thank you guys!!!!!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would say wear something dark, little man in a dark suit, and work with the makeup. Funeral attendants in spooky movies always have real deep circles under their eyes, hallow cheeks, and pale skin. Comes from working in the morgue under false light all day.  You could part your son's hair on one side and slick down to give him a vintage look and for you, just buy flats. Woman wore flats back then too and they are MUCH better to walk in than heels!


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Just had a thought.. Since your doing the cemetary thing you could aslo go the way of Pet Cemetary.. You could dress your son up as Gage (Little black outfit) he's dressed in after he comes back to life (You can google pics.) He can have a little sticker name tag thing that says something like "First I played with mommy, now I want to play with you." You can dress up as the mother (after Gage "played" with her)... or her sister, who was the really sick one that looked extremely freaky.....If you have a cat or dog, you can add some embellishments to them to make them look like they've come back from the dead as well...
You can also do non cemetary themes from movies that can incorporate your son..He could be Damian and you could be his nurse (Your outfit could work well with this idea) again, awesome if you have a dog....Or even the mother and son from Close encounters..Village of the damned is also cool if your son is blonde. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh Wow thank you guys! This definately helps me on some ideas for a good costume.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I did a funeral theme to a party a few years ago and was a black widow. Dressed in all black, vintage 40s velvet cap with a heavy black mesh veil, spider jewelry... add some heavy vintage style makeup (or even have streaked mascara/liner for that "I've been sobbing my heart out" look) really pale powder base and RED lipstick would still use your Dahlia costume bits.









Skelly modeling the hat... it's just black netting that I pleated like a paper fan and sewed onto the hat.









Kooky spider covering the join. I could still see out of it, but it was quite nice and creepy. 

I know I saw a really nice spider and a dagger necklace (one was a spider, one with a dagger) at Walgreens just a few days ago that would have been cool for the widow costume too...


----------

